# Amazing Race - 2/17/13



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Don't know what was on CBS this afternoon, but The Amazing Race did not start right on time. Pad it by 30 minutes to be safe.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Golf tournament on CBS went into sudden death that lasted two holes. It takes a long time to start because they have to go back to a hole where the TV cameras are already set up.

CBS once stopped airing a golf tournament (at least in the Eastern and Central time zones) at 7 Eastern, and didn't hear the end of it (even Sports Illustrated commented on it); the next week, CBS announced that they would never cut away from a live sporting event again (which led to Dan Rather walking off the CBS News set a few years later, but that's another story).

PGA Tour schedule with TV networks - the next CBS tournament is The Masters.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

In the Central time zone (and Eastern, too), they cut coverage on CBS at 5 minutes past the hour and announced the continuing coverage would air on the Golf Channel. CBS' Sunday night programming was only delayed five minutes.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Amazing Race should just have a 1 hour pad on it no matter what. They screw it up more than they don't.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Only for you people unfortunate enough not to live on the West Coast.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

mattack said:


> Only for you people unfortunate enough not to live on the West Coast.


As we are reminded of EVERY time this situation comes up.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Arcady said:


> Amazing Race should just have a 1 hour pad on it no matter what. They screw it up more than they don't.


I've done this since we began watching TAR. Have never missed a minute...


----------



## johnhefley (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for that!


----------

